# bad work



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been carrying this fitting around for about a year. This was the end result of a smart HO not feeling good about the quality of work she was getting from the cabinet company.

She hires a local well known cabinet co to remodel her kitchen. Move the sink from the ext wall to new island. Cab man's usual plumber (moonlighting) couldn't make it, but he could explain to the drywall guy how to do it.

The fitting you see was under the concrete cut into badly split 3" cast iron. When the HO called me all I saw was 1 1/2 pvc and 1/2 m copper sticking up. She wanted assurance that the job was good. Camera down the PVC, but could not get thru the pressure 90, good thing because those two screws were waiting at the next 90. Camera down the roof vent revealed the rubber san tee and the split pipe. 

All sharbites w/no separation from the concrete. 

They had a 12 ga wire to the island for dw, disp, and lights. 

The HO said they were done and ready for cabs. I told her the bad news, called for permit and started bustin' floors.

The real fun was meeting the cabman, "plumber", "electrician", and the rest of the crew.

The sad thing was that none of the crew could understand what was wrong with the job, and if they sell those fittings they must be okay to use, right?


----------



## mabaty (Dec 16, 2010)

I hate hacks, I feel bad if one of my pipes are not perfectly straight. I don't see how people like this can sleep at night. What's the black on the pressure 90? Did they tar it together?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

mabaty said:


> I hate hacks, I feel bad if one of my pipes are not perfectly straight. I don't see how people like this can sleep at night. What's the black on the pressure 90? Did they tar it together?


I think they had a problem with the pipe not staying in the fitting. So they used some heavy duty glue and a couple of screws to be sure it stayed together.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a cryin' shame looking at that garbage. Drywall screws in a pressure 90...pathetic, just really low class work. When the other 'plumber' saw the split C.I. under the slab, he should've told hmowner they need to replace the whole line instead of hacking into it.

That's some clown with a contractor's license of some sort re-modeling kithcens and bathrooms and not sub-contracting any of the plumbing like he's supposed to. I can't stand those guys, they all think that plumbing is easy and anybody can do it....:furious:




Edit: If it was a re-model by a FL state certified contractor who indeed didn't sub out the plumbing but did it himself, then that according to state law is "working outside the scope of your license" and I would turn him into to the CILB faster than a flea jumps on a hounddog. They may not pursue it, but I'd do it anyway...


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

First time I've seen PVC joint securing screws. Most impressed with their ingenuity and ability to think outside the box. Two thumbs up!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Its about time you finally stop carry that fitting around and placed it on the ground to take a picture of it...

your wife must be happy... she was getting tired of introducing you as .. this is my husband and under his arm is his pet fitting


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Did they habla el ingles?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Its about time you finally stop carry that fitting around and placed it on the ground to take a picture of it...
> 
> your wife must be happy... she was getting tired of introducing you as .. this is my husband and under his arm is his pet fitting


I do enjoy showing it off.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mabaty said:


> I hate hacks, I feel bad if one of my pipes are not perfectly straight. I don't see how people like this can sleep at night. What's the black on the pressure 90? Did they tar it together?



Looks like they used the gray glue specified for Schedule 80 PVC.

It would have worked if they'd beveled the pipe end and held it from pushing out of the socket until the glue kicked.

Not beveling the pipe end and having the ridge push the glue back out is a rookie mistake.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I liked the gray glue and started doing our ground roughs in it for a while...you had time to straighten everything since it set slower ...and it had good bite and you felt like you didnt have to worry about leaks.......but I must confess..no bevelling...but then again its Florida and I know thats not a good excuse.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Whether it is ABS or PVC, I always chamfer the pipe end. 

Every joint, every time. 

It takes 30 seconds with a half round *******, if not you will always push a large percentage of the cement into the fitting, so why not?

And... I always use 3 2" drywall screws to ensure a proper bond... :jester: :laughing:

Edit; I can't believe "b.a$tard" was censored... Does the filter know nothing about context!?!?!?


----------

